# New Visa Regulation Enforcement?



## Person (Oct 10, 2011)

I experienced something unusual during my last visa run to Laos. The guy ahead of me in line was refused completely and he claimed to have been attaining his Non-Immigrant visa there for years without hassle. I was allowed a single entry tourist visa even though I requested a double entry and was then told it would be the last one. I'm curious...Has anyone else been to Laos recently and experienced something similar?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Laos and Penang (Malaysia) do get loads of visa applications for tourist- and non-immigrant visa.
Those 2 consulates "change" regulations constantly or apply them up to the day of the week.


----------

